# Other sports you've done



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2005)

I was wondering what other sports you guy and girls have played, Me Basketball and baseball,tried football but was to small to really be affective. I also love to go fishing and sking (snow).
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

High school wrestling, intramural volleyball.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 13, 2005)

In Jr. High and High School, baseball and football.  Some softball in the years since.  Not much else beyond some rough trail hiking.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> High school wrestling, intramural volleyball.


 
Volleyball was it co-ed, the only way to play in California on the beach was co-ed.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2005)

I used to show hunter/jumpers. Also did a some dressage and a little cross country. I did that for about 4-5 years. 

Though not necessarily a sport, I also used to waterski quite a bit but haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Volleyball was it co-ed, the only way to play in California on the beach was co-ed.


 
Yup. Unfortunately, the wrestling was not.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yup. Unfortunately, the wrestling was not.


 
Too bad Arnsador too bad!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 13, 2005)

I assume we're talking for entertainment, not just sanctioned sports, so:
Golf, Bowling, Flag Football, Softball, and Bull Riding...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I assume we're talking for entertainment, not just sanctioned sports, so:
> Golf, Bowling, Flag Football, Softball, and Bull Riding...


 
Bull riding man that must have been hard.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Dec 13, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Bull riding man that must have been hard.
> Terry


The riding? Nah. The ground when the ride was over, well...


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 13, 2005)

HS Football (Linebacker), HS wrestling, Pro Wrestling (part entertainment, part sport, all fun).

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 13, 2005)

For me it was football, wrestling, track in high school.

I played football in college in the old "Big Eight" conference, but the wrestling coach there had more interest in me than the football coach ( A nicer way of saying the football coach barely knew I was alive!). Regardless, I stuck with football because like most kids, I had NFL dreams....Of course like most kids, I was nowhere near good enough.

Now, downhill skiing is my sport/passion. NASTAR (that's skiing, not NASCAR)
racing, and downhill racing.

Of course, martial arts is my real passion, but I didnt mention it as a sport because my school has a very traditional, self-defense dominant curriculum. I don't compete as a martial artist, because it's not important to me.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 13, 2005)

Elementray thru High School.....

Basketball (1 & 2 guard)
Football (corner & OLB)


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 13, 2005)

Field and track (shotput, discus, hammer, weight), Highland games, STRONGMAN, powerlifting, football (American).


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 13, 2005)

Track and Cross-Country in high school.  Golf for fun, scuba diving


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 13, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Field and track (shotput, discus, hammer, weight), Highland games, STRONGMAN, powerlifting, football (American).


 
Well you're from Minnesota. They grow 'em big out there.  

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 13, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Golf for fun


 
Umm...no.


----------



## bignick (Dec 13, 2005)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Well you're from Minnesota. They grow 'em big out there.



What do you mean?


----------



## bignick (Dec 13, 2005)

Also..played some football, did a bit of throwing, intramural basketball, four square, badminton, and pool


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 13, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Umm...no.


 
In Junior High, ummm...yes.  now, no.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 14, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> In Junior High, ummm...yes. now, no.


 
Just saying that (perhaps in my experience only) "fun" and "golf" do not go together.

Old joke between a buddy of mine and I that the funnest part of golf was breaking the club over your knee and chucking it at the people getting sassy because they want to "play through."


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 14, 2005)

Played Squash at school and swam for county
I used to do cycle time trial
then raced mountain bikes
played rugby and golf (14 handicap)
surf canoe now (not whilst its winter though) and play pool (mostly 9 ball)


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 14, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Just saying that (perhaps in my experience only) "fun" and "golf" do not go together.
> 
> Old joke between a buddy of mine and I that the funnest part of golf was breaking the club over your knee and chucking it at the people getting sassy because they want to "play through."


 
yeah, i hear ya.  what I actually meant by "for fun" was "not competitively".  I actually got tired of it around high school, and now I only play once every couple of years when I am visiting my family, because my Grandfather likes to play, even tho he is pushing 87 (good family genes, i've got that much on my side!).  Gives me a chance to spend some time with him.

Track and Cross Country were competitive in high school, and also fun, but golf was just on the side with a few friends, when school was out.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Also..played some football


 
Hmmm, I think we all saw _that_ one coming...


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 14, 2005)

I played soccer for a couple years in grade school, and was part of a swim team in the 7th grade.  Did track for a year in high school.  And I tried playing volleyball in various church teams.

Did I mention how much I suck at team sports?


----------



## bignick (Dec 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I think we all saw _that_ one coming...



What would you have thought if I said interpretive dance, instead?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> What would you have thought if I said interpretive dance, instead?


Please, God, don't let him post any pics of him in a leotard. :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> What would you have thought if I said interpretive dance, instead?


 
That you were a really bad football player, and didn't want to admit it.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Please, God, don't let him post any pics of him in a leotard.


 
I never even formed the thought...now I have you to thank for that mental image!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


 
Highland games, powerlifting, strongman, football, and phonebook ripping. 
They grow you boys big in Minnesota. That's what I mean.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 14, 2005)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Highland games, powerlifting, strongman, football, and phonebook ripping.
> They grow you boys big in Minnesota. That's what I mean.
> 
> Vic www.combatartsusa.com


 
A little bit, yeah.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2005)

After all, Minnesota is the home of the Jolly Green Giant and Paul Bunyan and Babe.  Must be in the water, my son is getting big. 

I did alot of 10K and half-marathons 13 miles, for a decade or so. Also ten years of aerobic dancing-no leotards-but "sporty". I should have done track in school but no time with yearbook staff.  Also did my share of water-skiing.

If you see this, SLTigerlady, I always wanted to ride hunters. It must have been fun. TW


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what other sports you guy and girls have played, Me Basketball and baseball,tried football but was to small to really be affective. I also love to go fishing and sking (snow).
> Terry


 
Badminton team in high school, cross-country skiing as well (very, very different than downhill skiing). Running and bicycle riding.


----------



## bignick (Jan 2, 2006)

Badminton rocks, although that may damage my reputation...keep that on the down low...


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Wrestling mostly; ran cross country and in track too.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is my list.

organized sports for more than 1 year:
Baseball
Football
Track-cross country, hurdles,... 
boxing
wrestling
gymnastics
swimming
moto-cross
volleyball
shooting-marksmanship


Sports just for the enjoyment of life:
handball
racketball
watersking
fishing
hunting; firearms and archery
camping
rock climbing
golf
pool
darts
horse shoes
paint balling

as a profession. I.e. recieved money for doing it
Scuba diving
Martial arts
Calf-roping
War games (not really a sport, jungle & water survival)

Danny Terrell


----------



## mc811 (Jan 2, 2006)

Motocross
basketball
football
soccer
Motocross is the only one I still compete in.......

Mitch


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been in two other organized sports- cheerleading and soccer.  I've also been in dance/baton.  I like (but not very good at) volleyball, basketball, and softball.


----------

